# Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop



## InSessionAudio (Nov 4, 2014)

Nine Volt Audio is giving away 1000 downloads of *The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition*: a library of drum loops that float between tribal, cinematic, action, and world beat feels. The library originally cost $99.99.

The collection will be available for free at http://www.ninevoltaudio.com for the first 1000 downloaders or until Thursday, November 13; whichever comes first.

Computer Music Magazine review of The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition: 

_"This is one serious package, with 20 'mixes' broken into parts in six formats over three DVDs. It ranges in tempo from 75 to 159bpm, and the Taiko Edition lives up to its name with plenty of world and Asian influences and tones. The production quality is high and it will cover a good deal of Asian and world percussion needs for library musicians, or those simply seeking thunderous loops."_


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this!! Downloading Now :D


----------



## rnappi (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank You!!


----------



## joed (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

I cannot believe it. I already own "Taiko 2" but to have some loops at hands is great. Thank you so very much for your generosity!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

WOW!!! Thank you!! Maybe sometimes you do get a 'free lunch'.


----------



## Markus S (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you so much - awesome!


----------



## dariusofwest (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

YAY! :D


----------



## Morph (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you very much! I also own, use and love NVAudio Tingklik and Taiko for Kontakt.


----------



## lee (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

No mail yet. Could the 1000 limit been reached?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2014)

A very nice gift - thank you!


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Lee, I just signed and are now downloading so maby you got something wrong?
Try again.

Thanks for this great gift o-[][]-o


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 4, 2014)

Great stuff - thanks!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Awesome! Thanks so much 9-Volt!


----------



## lee (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

MrVoice, thanks tried again with my yahoo mail and it worked.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you, Kyle!


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Been a fan of Guitars and Textures. Thanks again.


----------



## jas (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you for this generous and useful offer.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Very cool! Thank you!


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 4, 2014)

Tx Kyle


----------



## wst3 (Nov 4, 2014)

first a guitar pick, now a library - thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you Kyle! One of the few 9V libraries I don't own. Lucky me.

When are you going to come back and start producing new libraries? You are missed.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

This is fantastic! Thanks!

-Jamie


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thanks a lot Kyle! I love the Nine Volt Audio libraries I already own and now I'll be adding this . Can't wait to play.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*



jtnyc @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> When are you going to come back and start producing new libraries? You are missed.



He already has produced a number of new and popular libraries. Check them out at
http://insessionaudio.com/


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*



playz123 @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> jtnyc @ Tue Nov 04 said:
> 
> 
> > When are you going to come back and start producing new libraries? You are missed.
> ...



Wow I didn't know. Very cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 4, 2014)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Only played around with these for 10min but I'm LOVING the experience!! I demoed these loops back when you had the sad sad "going out of business" sale, but did so in stylus RMX alone. With this pack I've been playing around with the Kontakt loops and been having a BALL! Its SOOOOO much easier to demo the parts in Kontakt and so much FUN!!! Of course if I use these they will still be used in RMX as I enjoy the flexibility of Rex files for changing the patterns, etc, but I've always found demoing parts in RMX a bit too time consuming and uninspiring. The Kontakt patches fix this problem and I think I'll end up using these much more frequently than I thought!! 

Thanks for the pack!! I really wish there was an ability to purchase more, as like I said, I had no idea how much having these libraries in both Kontakt and Stylus RMX formats would complement each other!!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thanks a lot Kyle, and good luck to you for your new activities. 0oD 
F.red


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you so much. Been playing with it for a while and it sounds fantastic


----------



## JC_ (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you! Excited to try it out.


----------



## dp_audio (Nov 5, 2014)

This is very cool! Thank you!


----------



## jules (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you ! This will complement my ten men taiko stickbreakers very well ! :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Very cool stuff, love it in Stylus, so easy to use. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Hawkes (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you!! Downloading now - can't wait to try it.


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet, thanks! :D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

What a nice surprise in deed! :D 

Thanks a lot Kyle!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## slavedave (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thanks from me too!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Nov 5, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> ... Its SOOOOO much easier to demo the parts in Kontakt and so much FUN!!! Of course if I use these they will still be used in RMX as I enjoy the flexibility of Rex files for changing the patterns, etc, but I've always found demoing parts in RMX a bit too time consuming and uninspiring....



Hi Jon,

I hope to be speaking objectively here, but previewing these in Stylus RMX should be slightly easier. 

Are you sure you're putting RMX into "Groove Menu" Mode (selectable in the bottom right corner)? Because this is what allows a user to trigger loops on the fly - and puts one loop on each key of the MIDI keyboard (much like the Kontakt patches). This will allow you to preview an entire suite of sounds very quickly.

Thanks!

Kyle Z


----------



## InSessionAudio (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

To everyone: you're welcome.

And uh... we hit 1200 downloaders overnight. >8o I suppose the "free to the first 1000 downloaders" will be extended. /\~O


----------



## FrozeN (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Thank you! Downloading now! =o


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------



## AC986 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Very generous Kyle and many thanks.

Just downloaded and put it into Users for Stylus. Great sound and I'm sure it's going to be useful.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Many thanks!! :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 5, 2014)

InSessionAudio @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Its SOOOOO much easier to demo the parts in Kontakt and so much FUN!!! Of course if I use these they will still be used in RMX as I enjoy the flexibility of Rex files for changing the patterns, etc, but I've always found demoing parts in RMX a bit too time consuming and uninspiring....
> ...



...which is precisely why the workflow of Stylus was so brilliant in conception and remains so to this day.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2014)

What a great gift! In the past I never ever had used loops, but since I had experimented with it, I now like it.... . Cool, eh?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Nov 6, 2014)

germancomponist @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> What a great gift! In the past I never ever had used loops, but since I had experimented with it, I now like it.... . Cool, eh?



Ha Ha! I love it when that happens! o-[][]-o


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 9, 2014)

InSessionAudio @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Its SOOOOO much easier to demo the parts in Kontakt and so much FUN!!! Of course if I use these they will still be used in RMX as I enjoy the flexibility of Rex files for changing the patterns, etc, but I've always found demoing parts in RMX a bit too time consuming and uninspiring....
> ...



LOL!! Thank you for pointing this out. I must admit I dont use RMX that often so I completely forgot about that option!!! I take back everything I said before, as it seems I was a combination of ignorant and stupid. RMX is much easier!!!


----------



## KEnK (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Nine Volt Audio gives away The Beat Aesthetic: Taiko Edition in Stylus RMX, REX, Kontakt, Apple Loop, Acid Wav &*

Hi Kyle-

Just wanna say I got the 9V email about renewed interest
in your catalog.

Hope it works out well for you!

Good Luck on all your endeavors.

:mrgreen: 

k


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 13, 2014)

I would highly recommend chroma rex to all you composers who, like me, don't get along with arppegiators and prerecorded melodic material. Chroma rex gives you that pulsing shimmery feel, but it's mapped chromatically across the keys so you are in complete control of the harmonic structure. I just finished a project that called for that sort of sound and I went through Omnisphere, I never find what I want for that stuff there, and a few other hybrid scoring and edm slanted libraries, and hit on Chroma rex. worked perfectly right out of the box, and all sorts of stuff can be done with it in Stylus. cool and cheap!


----------

